# Im not sure If I work for Nazi's or Morons...



## Cryozombie (Sep 10, 2003)

I got "written up" at work today because someone had an image on their desktop of an "Explicit Nature" (It was an OUTLINE of a naked man that appeared in the course of watching a streaming video) 

Because I failed to point out the outline of the phallus to my boss who was standing right there when it showed up on the screen (???? Apparently I was supposed to go: "LOOK BOSS! AN OUTLINE OF A PENIS!" to him,) despite the fact it was not ON the screen and nothing explicit WAS on the screen prior to him coming over and looking at it, I recived diciplinary action. Nevermind the fact that as soon as it appeared he went "That is not appropriate" (which, to any Intelligent human being would indicate he was aware of it and didnt need it pointed out to him...) In addition to my write up for Not stating the blatantly obvious, the girl was written up for displaying the image, and another empoloyee was written up for looking at the image.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :shrug:

Sorry.  Just wanted to rant


----------



## Seig (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *I got "written up" at work today because someone had an image on their desktop of an "Explicit Nature" (It was an OUTLINE of a naked man that appeared in the course of watching a streaming video)
> 
> Because I failed to point out the outline of the phallus to my boss who was standing right there when it showed up on the screen (???? Apparently I was supposed to go: "LOOK BOSS! AN OUTLINE OF A PENIS!" to him,) despite the fact it was not ON the screen and nothing explicit WAS on the screen prior to him coming over and looking at it, I recived diciplinary action. Nevermind the fact that as soon as it appeared he went "That is not appropriate" (which, to any Intelligent human being would indicate he was aware of it and didnt need it pointed out to him...) In addition to my write up for Not stating the blatantly obvious, the girl was written up for displaying the image, and another empoloyee was written up for looking at the image.
> ...


I'd appeal it


----------



## clapping_tiger (Sep 10, 2003)

That's BS. I would do what Seig's signature says, "just Boot 'em"

At least now I know I'm not the only one who works for a complete ***.


----------



## rachel (Sep 10, 2003)

sounds like you work for the post office. My home away from home.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 10, 2003)

I have to say this to my students about their laptops' screensaver/backgrounds at times. I don't stand for it in my classroom for exactly this reason--they ahve to start thinking about how it'd look at work.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I'd appeal it *



Ha.  My boss is CEO of the company (Its a very small company) so there is no appeal for me! 

The thing that Irks me, is that, well... I didnt do anything wrong... if he had not been up there and the image appeared, i would have told her, "hey dont show that part"  but he was up there and he saw it before I did.   So somehow I  got busted for it...   

I could even see if i was written up for letting her watch the video... on company time.  Of course the only real problem with THAT would have been its not really against policy to do it... We have almost NO written policy... What is and is not acceptable changes based on his mood on any particular day.    Oh well.  What can ya do.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 10, 2003)

The Boss was just rounding up all the usual suspects. When I get in trouble for something I did not do at my work, I generaly Keep my mouth shut and accept a lump in honor of all that I didn't get caught for. We got enough guys sneaking around trying to get people in trouble without me trying to find out who drew the picture I was blamed for, or whatever.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 10, 2003)

write a response to the write-up.  most bosses will file your response in your personal file right next to the write up, so at least you get your say to anyone reading your file.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by Technopunk
> * Apparently I was supposed to go: "LOOK BOSS! AN OUTLINE OF A PENIS!" to him *



...I would have.  :shrug:


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 11, 2003)

> another empoloyee was written up for looking at the image.



Huh? For lookin' at the image?  What happened? Did they drool on the keyboard or something?:shrug:


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 11, 2003)

Just in case there is a next time .. you should practice this :

*What a Dick! * 


:rofl:
sorry ... couldn't help myself  ;-) of course, the joke is ... are you referring to the screen image or the boss or the people standing around looking at your screen  ---- but I hope I didn't need to explain that ...


----------



## pknox (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Huh? For lookin' at the image?  What happened? Did they drool on the keyboard or something?:shrug: *



God, I hope nobody flashes me, or I might get arrested.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I would have.  :shrug: *



Say what; good lord, look at the size penis.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Huh? For lookin' at the image?  What happened? Did they drool on the keyboard or something?:shrug: *



Ha Not even... He was standing up behind HIS desk looking over her desk over her shoulder to see what the video was she was playing... 

(We have "open" cubicals, meaning desks with no walls separating them.)


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 11, 2003)

...so...you just actually have desks in a big room.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 11, 2003)

I know we are mostly all adults here guys. I don't wanna put on my Mod uniform.. but let's keep it PG ..  We do have kids that come in   

Thanks 

Tess


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 11, 2003)

and I'm one of them!...er...yeah...damn.  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 11, 2003)

well technically you're over 18.. it's the 12 yo's we have as members


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 11, 2003)

...haven't seen her around of late.  past bed time?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 11, 2003)

erk?


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...haven't seen her around of late.  past bed time? *


not sure.. her dad comes in often .. maybe so ..


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 11, 2003)

...i think technopunk works for moronic nazis....


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *...i think technopunk works for moronic nazis.... *



THAT is the best description of my boss I heard all day.  Bravo.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## Chronuss (Sep 11, 2003)

...she has her moments...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 11, 2003)

and they are few and far between...


----------



## Seig (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *and they are few and far between... *


and often in different directions.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...haven't seen her around of late.  past bed time? *



I believe she is talking about MOB.


----------



## Seig (Sep 12, 2003)

I've decided that MOB looks more like Dobby the House Elf than he does a Hobbit.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I've decided that MOB looks more like Dobby the House Elf than he does a Hobbit. *




*snickers* not much difference between the two of 'em...i mean, they're both short


----------



## Seig (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **snickers* not much difference between the two of 'em...i mean, they're both short  *


and have funny looking ears.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *and have funny looking ears. *




So do a few other people we know...*cough*adamray*cough*


yuck, my roommate just lit a ciggy in the room...*gag*


----------



## Seig (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *So do a few other people we know...*cough*adamray*cough*
> 
> 
> yuck, my roommate just lit a ciggy in the room...*gag* *


So ask her to go outside.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 12, 2003)

another duh factor slips by me. whoo!


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 13, 2003)

> and have funny looking ears.


Hey, I resemble that remark.:shrug:


----------



## bushi jon (Sep 13, 2003)

Hey your Boss did that to protect the company against any law suit that could come from this.If he did not do that there could have been trouble down the line. It is standard operating proceedure to cyi.


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bushi jon _
> *Hey your Boss did that to protect the company against any law suit that could come from this.If he did not do that there could have been trouble down the line. It is standard operating proceedure to cyi. *


Covering  Your Anatomy is one thing, going to the extreme is to invite other law suits than can have equally long term ramifications.


----------

